# Brighton, MI - 2002 Dodge Ram 2500 w Boss RT3 8'2 v blade and 2 yard SaltDogg salter



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

For Sale
2002 Ram 2500 5.9 l 112xxx miles 4x4
Boss RT3 8'2' V blade, and controller
SaltDogg 2 yard auger driven v box with spinner and controller. 
Description is in the craigslist link $5500/best. Lost a couple accounts due to sale from owner.
https://annarbor.craigslist.org/pts/d/brighton-boss-plow-2-yard-salter-2002/6981315013.html


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Trying again


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Low miles and a lot of equipment for $5500 - can't believe no one has jumped at that yet.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

New price:5250.


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Still available. See the ad for more details.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

lefuchs'd said:


> Still available. See the ad for more details.


Ad link is no good


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/pts/d/brighton-boss-plow-2-yard-salter-2002/7006131786.html


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

m_ice said:


> Ad link is no good


Try that one.


----------

